# What is the best way to install FreeBSD 10.1 in VMWare?



## megapearl (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi,

Installed is FreeBSD 10.1 on zfs-on-root (mirror of 2 ssd's) software raid using zfs.
New system is on raid10 on hardware raid (the images of vmware).

What is the best way to backup this existing system and restore it in a vm?

tar backup the 'old' FreeBSD while it is running?
Install fresh FreeBSD on VM and untar the backup??

Other suggestions??

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## hashime (Jul 14, 2015)

I believe there is a tool by vmware which converts your baremetal installation into an OVA.


----------



## megapearl (Jul 15, 2015)

Yes, I tried the tool, but it only reads fat32 systems, and ntfs, and linux (ext2,3,4) but not zfs...

Any other way I can try?


----------



## adri (Jul 16, 2015)

Boot the liveCD in your new VMWare guest, create a new zpool and install the bootblocks.
Then do a zfs send | zfs recv from your original zpool into the new VMWare zpool.


----------



## megapearl (Jul 16, 2015)

Of course ! never thought of that. ! thank you...


----------

